# Thoughts from all members excluding senior and staff



## Ex-Dragoon (19 Jan 2005)

OK boys and girls this thread is for all you members to point out things that are disruptive, non-constructive and generally irritating to the Staff as perceived by you.

BTW posts that have nothing to do with what was asked or joke threads will be deleted. You are only helping yourselves and new members by doing this.


----------



## condor888000 (19 Jan 2005)

I have a feeling that making a random statement without backing it up tends to get their hackles raised...
As well, spelling and grammar seem to be things that are emphasied with good reason...


----------



## Goober (19 Jan 2005)

These are just some of the things I think annoy them

-Blank profiles
-new members spouting off like they know everything (personal experience with this one)
-cadets spouting off like they know how it is for sure
-people talking about something as if it was fact, and not backing it up with proof
-people spouting statistics without backing them up
-JTF2 threads
-people not using the "Spell Check" button (excelent tool btw)

Well, those are a few I can think of.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (19 Jan 2005)

Nobody has mentioned yet about the people who ask questions without doing a search first?  

As well, the people who respond to criticism by becoming aggressive and insulting to others.


----------



## MdB (19 Jan 2005)

People writing in Applicatins Process Samples thread (http://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0.html) and not updating his/her sample or noting useful. It just spoils the thread. Thx for moderating it on a better base. That's not in any way a rant, just a glitch I noticed.

PS.: excellent is written excellent and not excelent.


----------



## Hansol (19 Jan 2005)

for some reason asking legitimately about whether or not there is animosity between the regs and reserves seemed to draw some ire. cheers -Hansol


----------



## Tpr.Orange (20 Jan 2005)

topics being discussed on the forums that could be a breech of security. In regards to CFAT tests etc...


----------



## Love793 (20 Jan 2005)

Drug/Med topic in recruiting


----------



## atticus (20 Jan 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> BTW posts that have nothing to do with what was asked or joke threads will be deleted. You are only helping yourselves and new members by doing this.



Does this have to do with topics that wonder off topic? And by joke threads do you mean threads in Radio Chatter that have jokes in them? Just wanting to clarify it


----------



## camochick (20 Jan 2005)

I'm just curious why the mods dont just post a list of what pisses them off instead of having us make assumptions. >


----------



## vangemeren (20 Jan 2005)

Something that I've noticed is that sometimes if a legitimate question is asked, but could have been searched first, a few of the more "senior" members will really belittle the questioner. A simple read the FAQ would suffice. Another thing is when discussions have to be locked because they degenerate into a flame war. A prime example of this was an int thread that got de-railed because of what a t-shirt said. The last major peeve is when people don't use indicate sarcasm in posts.   

WARNING: Non-technical terms are in the following paragraph.

I think a way of reducing research deficient posts is to put below the start a new topic file tree thingy in big red letters "Before starting a new thread use the search function, it might give you your answer." with a search function do-dad right below it. With that a link with caption directing people to the recruiting FAQ


----------



## winchable (20 Jan 2005)

There is a list of things that bother *everyone* not just the senior members here, but internet posters everywhere, in the forum guidelines.

All of the things Goober mentioned are covered there in one way or another.
We really can only go so far in preventing stupidity, while a big red "do a search" line might help it is up to all posters to read the guidelines, if the opportunity to read the guidelines is given prior to registration (and I do believe it is)   and the guidelines are not followed then the necessary steps to maintain board standards will be taken.
This includes, but is not limited to, progressive discipline (a novel feature, unique to our site you will find) an online "beasting" (really common, everywhere on all internet forums) deletion of posts/topics/polls and offensive profile material.

The idea of "free speech" is a privilege on this site as it is privately owned and operated, so the charter of rights and freedoms does not apply, unfair perhaps (not in my opinion)   but as I said it is a private forum (with great liberties given out) so it's not as though one can appeal to a higher power about.
Take it on the chin and push on, learn from other posters' mistakes as well as your own.(Not anyone in particular, but a general 'your')


----------



## Dogboy (20 Jan 2005)

let me just say 
Iv got a learning disability and so i cant spell well at the best of times 
so i use the spell check religiously.
their is no excuses for not using it (except in the subject line sorry and i don't mined it being fixed)

and i find the Left/Right debate not to bad here, a Little heated but that makes it fun. as long as it dose not devolve into a flame war its OK. or a "your wrong because my stats don't match your stats" fight.

and I like how everyone will try to prevent people from pretending to be a rank if they don't have it 
ill change my profile pitcher when i pass BMQ not before 

but a profile pic. for recruts or people about to join may be a good idea


----------



## sigpig (20 Jan 2005)

vangemeren said:
			
		

> Something that I've noticed is that sometimes if a legitimate question is asked, but could have been searched first, a few of the more "senior" members will really belittle the questioner. A simple read the FAQ would suffice.



Yes, I've noticed that as well. Some of the moderators seem to feel they are "Directing Staff" addressing a bunch of recruits. 

Furthermore, so what if a topic someone brings up was addressed six months or more ago? Maybe some of the people who have joined since then would like to participate in a new discussion on the matter. 



			
				vangemeren said:
			
		

> Another thing is when discussions have to be locked because they degenerate into a flame war.



I've never seen people so quick to threaten posters and to stop threads, for reasons that often seem to be their own personal biases. On other boards I particiapte in I've never seen threads locked - here it seems to occur weekly if not more often. 

And as another poster mentioned, good luck if you bring a left of centre position to this board - apparently all current/previous service members are supposed to have a conservative view of life.


----------



## Infanteer (20 Jan 2005)

sigpig said:
			
		

> Yes, I've noticed that as well. Some of the moderators seem to feel they are "Directing Staff" addressing a bunch of recruits.
> 
> Furthermore, so what if a topic someone brings up was addressed six months or more ago? Maybe some of the people who have joined since then would like to participate in a new discussion on the matter.



We've went out of our way to design FAQ's and highlighting the "Search" function on many occasions, yet many still insist on diving in without checking out the depth of the water.

Nailing threads without checking to see if the question has been previously answered is not good netiquette - most of us were happy to answer the question the first time, but after 23,456 times it gets annoying:

http://projectboil.pixel10.co.uk/posting/Posting.html



> I've never seen people so quick to threaten posters and to stop threads, for reasons that often seem to be their own personal biases. On other boards I participate in I've never seen threads locked - here it seems to occur weekly if not more often.



If you feel that a moderator has overstepped their bounds, by all means report it to the owner or in the Admin thread.

We tend to clamp down on things quick because experience has led us to understand that flame-wars, off-topic rants, and general juvenile sniping.   We tried that here at once and the place was a gong-show; this way seems to work much better.



> And as another poster mentioned, good luck if you bring a left of centre position to this board - apparently all current/previous service members are supposed to have a conservative view of life.



So, the general culture of the board tends to be right-of-center.   Nothing to get angry or bitter about - as RCA says, nothing wrong with stating your opinion, just be prepared to back it here.   I don't go over to protester.com or turn-left.org and expect them to roll out the red carpet for me.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Jan 2005)

Reminder: Ex-Dragoons original request was for the junior members to pitch in here.


----------



## Infanteer (20 Jan 2005)

Sorry, once the thread left the realm of legitimate complaints I felt compelled to respond.

EDIT: Okay, I fixed the thread, the political bias issue is separated from general forum etiquette issues.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Jan 2005)

What really peeves me is the guys who go through life with blinders on.  I don't care if they are Left, or Right, or Middle of the Road, but if they are Out To Lunch.....put a cork in it!  How many times does a guy have to be told to give credible proof of his statements to contradict any proofs given by other members, before we have to lock a thread?  How many brick walls do you want us to pound our heads on?  OTL or Thick as a Brick, doesn't give you much room here when it comes to debating.

Posers, are another problem, and are quickly found out in this very small world.  It is a small world we live in and once you have seen some of it, you too will realize that.  Any shame given to a "Poser" is deserved.


GW


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (20 Jan 2005)

Well folks since senior members continue to respond even when requested not to I feel I have no choice but to lock it. Thank you to those members who took the time to respond to my query.


----------

